# Virginia Open Spring 2016 - April 2nd



## Sessinator (Feb 25, 2016)

Happy to announce we will be hosting yet another competition this spring!

Date:
Saturday, April 2, 2016

Location:
University of Virginia (Charlottesville, Virginia)

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
3x3 Blindfolded
3x3 One-Handed

Pyraminx is _tentative _

In addition, we have set the competitor limit to 100. Registration closes on either March 30 at 11:59 PM EST, or when the number of registered competitors hits 100.

Registration will open in a few days! Also, check back for more info on shirts!

For more information, including registration, check out the competition website: https://www.cubingusa.com/VirginiaSpring2016/index.php


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 25, 2016)

ofc pyra is only tentative

Ill be going still, thanks for organizing this!! 

also your competitions usually run ahead of schedule so im not worried


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 2, 2016)

Bump bump!

Registration opened today!
Hope to see everyone there


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 12, 2016)

We now have shirts available! Shirt orders will run until March 19 at midnight (eastern time). It is unlikely we will be ordering many extras, so if you are interested in a shirt, please do make an order online! You can visit the front page of the competition site for more information! The competition is only 3 weeks away!


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Sessinator (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome video!


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 4, 2016)

Heads up for everyone:

So we originally intended on splitting up data check, but I accidentally took all the score cards.
Therefore, I'll be checking them later this week.

However, this is a particularly difficult week for me. 

Not only am I making preparations for a comp that I'm organizing and delegating this weekend, I'm in the middle of grading 100+ freshman chemistry midterms. I've also got a research presentation next week, as well as a mini literature review to work on, so tentatively, I should have everyone's results checked and submitted by Thursday! (three days from now)

Sorry for the delay!


----------

